# "shpchp" module

## BigPalabra

Where can i activate the module: shpchp in "make menuconfig" ?

Regards.

----------

## skellr

heh, you find it ok? I know you posted this a few days ago but...

Bus options (PCI etc.)  ---> Support for PCI Hotplug  ---> SHPC PCI Hotplug driver

----------

